
Bridgestone Says Airless Tires Are Coming Soon to Bicycles and Big Rigs - harambae
https://jalopnik.com/bridgestone-says-airless-tires-are-coming-soon-to-bicyc-1841140591
======
schoen
I remember that Sheldon Brown was very critical of airless tires:

[https://sheldonbrown.com/tires.html#airless](https://sheldonbrown.com/tires.html#airless)

Maybe this new design will bypass some of his traditional criticisms; it looks
like it's not very similar to old airless tires.

------
justinator
Hmm, looks like Bridgestone has been saying this is "coming soon" for quite a
while,

[https://phys.org/news/2011-12-bridgestone-airless-concept-
to...](https://phys.org/news/2011-12-bridgestone-airless-concept-tokyo.html)

